# Making clamps



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

I've made a few. I started making cam clamps and scrapped enough for 100. Now that I'm somewhat back into it I'm curious if you have plans yo share on different kinds of plans that have worked for you. 

Any?


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

One of my quicky throw away clamps for smaller thin pieces..Just a flat board with two stops glued and tacked down across from each other..use wedges to tighten things up..Takes about 4 minutes to make and it works great for small thin pieces.. I even made a 1/4" cutting board with one a few years back..Still have it..
Oops.. Picture.. I didn't measure it well before hand..needed shims.


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

I noticed a major flaw.. I didn't measure the stops very well at all so I have a slight gap on one side.. I can live with it. It's just a box for kitchen utilities..wooden spoons and such..


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

Rebelwork said:


> I've made a few. I started making cam clamps and scrapped enough for 100. Now that I'm somewhat back into it I'm curious if you have plans yo share on different kinds of plans that have worked for you.
> 
> Any?
> View attachment 442950


I keep intending to make some cam clamps..I might even get around to it one of these days..


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Between the the walnut, Ash and hickory scraps I might have to use the scraps up. I had made a bunch last time , yet when if came toI'm to clean the shop I decided to pitch them. After I thew them away I instantly regretted it. Reason Ive taken so long getting rid of plastic carrying cases.. i think it was the price of the flat bar that stopped me last time..


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

Since I have a lot of cypress scrap I have my doubts about it splitting..Still have some walnut and maple and a bit more tzalam.. Gotta think about bar stock..Is the plain old gray stuff sold at box stores worthy? Seems it might like to bend with pressure, but how much pressure will a cam generate?


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Cam clamps are light pressure..


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

Rebelwork said:


> Cam clamps are light pressure..


So most gray stock cold rolled should do?


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

For what you are doing with the poker table. You could easily screw a board down and use wedges and shims for clamping


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

_Ogre said:


> For what you are doing with the poker table. You could easily screw a board down and use wedges and shims for clamping


Actually not... Inside radius is a lot more complicated than an outside radius..

What project did you use that method on?


----------

